# Villa Rent Negotiation



## Gillston (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello All,

I've got 185,000 dirhams to play with for rent. Looking for a family villa or townhouse. 3-4 bed. 

I like the look of Dubailand, Mudon, Arabian Ranches.....all the developments/communities along that strip to be honest. I've researched them well and visited a few of them. 

My question is, how much do I negotiate the on market price? Totally appreciate its all about demand and supply, but if demand is high, am I looking to knock just 5% of asking price or more? It's the same with properties that in areas that new or developing....how much more should I be looking to get off the price? 

Examples would be great? I.e 3 bed in Al Reem in Ranches marketed at 185k, aim to pay 165k or 4 bed new build in JVC inner circle at 195k, aim for 190k. I'd be super interested in talking to anyone in the new Mudon and Casa (ranches 2) areas. 

Appreciate prices vary dramatically within communities as well, but some sort of idea would be great before I start talking to agents. 

Thanks in advance and all opinions gratefully accepted.


----------



## Gillston (Apr 10, 2015)

Plenty reads, but no advice? No one want to share the kind of prices they pay? Don't have to use yourselves as examples.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can always try.

5% off in a softening market is reasonable. Start at 10% and see if you're lucky. But not much more than that. And be prepared for many landlords who'd rather let their property sit empty for another month than to accept a 5% rent reduction.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

It looks like rents are a bit negotiable again. Until early this year that was not the case. I am moving this summer and started to look around, and it seems feasible to haggle (but don't expect too much).


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I live in Al Reem but I needed a villa with 4 rooms upstairs and there are only a few on the whole of Arabian Ranches and I paid 215k for one cheque (a single cheque is a good negotiating tactic). We know neighbours who have paid 165-185k and a couple of those got discounts (5 and 8%) but both were for 1 cheque and in one case they organised repainting themselves.

Mudon, Reem and Falcon City offer better value in my opinion.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Agents are paid a percentage of the final agreed price of the rental so not in their interest to act on your behalf to get the price lower.

To get round this tell the agent you will pay their commission on the starting price regardless of the final, that will give you a shooting chance.


----------

